# Kings - The team to beat?



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

This is a pretty interesting article by Chad Rader on hoopshype.com.

http://www.hoopshype.com/columns/kings_rader.htm

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

As a Laker fan, I would have to say the Kings are the team to beat. They have so much depth that it doesn't matter a lot of they are in foul trouble. The addition of Clark only means more boards, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I would never pick another team till the current champs were detrhone. The first year that the Lakers won the championship the Blazers were the team to beat. The second year they won the championship the Spurs were the team to beat because they had a healthy Robinson. This last championship the Kings had the best regular season record so they were picked by many to win.

On paper the Kings do look better than the Lakers, but they looked better on paper last season too. You don't give some one the trophy because they look better on paper. The games still have to be played and it is a long season. 

I am not saying that the Lakers are going to win it again, but you can't count them out because a new player was added to another team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I remember all those people who thought Portland would win the title two years ago because they added Dale Davis. My first thought was how the hell are they going to play all those guys and still keep them happy. The one thing working in Sac's favor is that the players seem to get along well. Portland was just a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

The defending champs are always the team to beat. Whether or not they're the best team on paper,having done before (3 times) is a huge mental advantage and counts for alot. However, I still feel that the Kings are ready to finally win. We'll just have to wait to see if I'm right.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

Thats not what I'm saying.."The Team to Beat" in my mind means that they are favored to win. I would say that most people, most sports writers expect the Kings to win next year. Thats why I say that they are the team to beat. I'm not saying that the Kings will win at all.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

i know what you mean, but i still think alot of sportswriters will still be banking on the Lakers veteran experience and poise to deliver them to victory.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*THE WILD....WILD.....WEST!!!*

The Team to beat is still the Lakers, they are the reigning 3-peat champs, until proven otherwise. The kings picked-up Clark and kept Bibby happy, you add experience to that mix, what you have is a very hungry and determined team on the heels of the champs. It's gonna be another battle, no doubt about it. Like I mentioned before, some say the Lakers were'nt active in the off-season?? but they kept their core players, some say, Shaq is getting old and considered a prone to injury?? As long as he can walk, he can play. The media & sports writers have their own thoughts and opinions, just like all of us. How would the NBA off-season be like without a few hypes and drama........Right?? Let the talks begin and let us read into the papers, but one important thing to remember for now........the road goes through LA and the Kings have plans on driving through it. It's gonna be very intresting :yes:  :yes:


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Lakers= team to beat in 2003. :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>harper time</b>!
> Lakers= team to beat in 2003. :yes:


They are the team to beat and the Kings will be doing the beating....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> They are the team to beat and the Kings will be doing the beating....


Is that a _fact_ or _your hope_ ?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that a _fact_ or _your hope_ ?


It is all hope, just like your _hope_ that the Lakers will 4-peat....


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

KC, I don't know if your hope will ever come true. The only thing I know is the lakers is the three times champs and the fourth one is coming, in your face. See you in your dream.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> KC, I don't know if your hope will ever come true. The only thing I know is the lakers is the three times champs and the fourth one is coming, in your face. See you in your dream.


"See you in your dream."? Huh...? What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> "See you in your dream."? Huh...? What the hell does that even mean?


That actually sounds like a pickup line I used in my early macking days.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> That actually sounds like a pickup line I used in my early macking days.


I ...think... what he was trying to do was say either "see you around" or "in your dreams" but he kinda messed up. :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> KC, I don't know if your hope will ever come true. The only thing I know is the lakers is the three times champs and the fourth one is coming, in your face. See you in your dream.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> As a Laker fan, I would have to say the Kings are the team to beat. They have so much depth that it doesn't matter a lot of they are in foul trouble. The addition of Clark only means more boards, which is always a good thing.


Don't kid yourself. The defending champs are still the team to beat.

"2 deep is better than too deep"


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> Thats not what I'm saying.."The Team to Beat" in my mind means that they are favored to win. I would say that most people, most sports writers expect the Kings to win next year. Thats why I say that they are the team to beat. I'm not saying that the Kings will win at all.


The Lakers are the team favored to win; they just won three in a row without losing their bread(SHAQ) & butter(KOBE).


----------



## bjunkie11 (Jul 31, 2002)

plain and simple...until the champs are dethroned...they are going to continue to be the team to beat...sac talks all the *edit* they want< they can talk the talk..but they cant walk the walk and until they beat la in the western confernece finals next year they aren't the team to beat.


----------

